# Is rump roast a good choice for jerky?



## mrad

The local store has a one day sale on Rump Roasts. $2.69 lb.  Would this be a good lean cut for jerky?


----------



## Rings Я Us

Heck yeah, london broil too..
I use bottom round roast when it's on sale.


----------



## smo-kin joe

I am new to smoking and making jerky. I've tried jerky with sirloin tip, bottom of the round and rump roast. The rump roast was tough and very chewy. The bottom of the round was more to my liking. I plan on trying eye of the round and top of the round when they go on sale. Try the rump roast and see, you may like it, I didn't-won't be using it again.

Joe


----------



## meatsweats86

Any lean roast will work great. I've used top round, bottom round, eye of round.  The cheaper the better.

I just used a pork loin for the first time and let my family taste test it without telling them what it was. They had no idea it was pork and at $1.88/lb at Sam's club, this will become my new jerky meat. Very lean and usually no fat or cartilage running through it. Same texture as beef when dehydrated, just a lighter color unless you really hit it with the smoke or a dark seasoning or marinade.


----------



## phatbac

I used rump roast to make some eclipse jerky (lemon pepper) and it worked great. Slice as thin as you can get it. here is the thread i made about it...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/266971/eclipse-jerky-lemon-pepper

and the recipe

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/266786/lemon-pepper-jerky-recipe

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## uncle eddie

Eye of round is my favorite...remember to get the leanest cut and trim as much excess fat as possible.


----------



## rc4u

I buy cyro vac whole bottom round its about $2.00 a # at sams. certified grass fed angus. usually about 13-15 #'s. it does have a fat cap but i trim it... and i think rump roast is from the bottom round, the whole top round is more tender but about same leanness. but it cost more... i freeze a little bit then use my globe slicer and i do some against grain and some 45 degree angle and some with grain. the whole cyro's have a few different cuts frome the whole and named different.


----------



## myownidaho

As was mentioned, any lean roast will work. Slicing across the grain instead of with will help ameliorate the toughness issue.


----------



## rc4u

across the grain if done proper is good for some, if to dry it does break into smaller pieces easier. i like the with grain myself, and the 45 degree angle. like when your fishing or mowing ect you stick end in mouth and consume a little slower, if against grain usually doesn't last in mouth.


----------



## myownidaho

45 degree angle sounds like a great compromise. I’ll try it on the next batch. I think it also depends on how thick you like your jerky. I like mine on the thicker side.


----------

